# Bitdefender keeps crashing, need to change.



## Nullifier (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello,

as the title states, Bitdefender is crashing alot recently when closing games/alt tabbing.
I've reinstalled, formatted the PC. The issue just continues.
So I think it's time for me to change antivirus.

What free antivirus solution would you guys reccomend?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 12, 2015)

I personally prefer AVG free.  I used to use MSE/Defender but I've found AVG works much better.


----------



## Nullifier (Jan 12, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> I personally prefer AVG free.  I used to use MSE/Defender but I've found AVG works much better.


I use to use Windows defender and AVG but I found Bitdefender to be lighter, and protect better.
Maybe I'll go back to avg.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 13, 2015)

Xorium said:


> Hello,
> 
> as the title states, Bitdefender is crashing alot recently when closing games/alt tabbing.
> I've reinstalled, formatted the PC. The issue just continues.
> ...


 
Are you using bitDefender Free? 

As for recommendations, I swear by Avast!  Free is almost as good as paid Pro version.  Been using some version of it on my main rig for 12 years now. 

I use BD Free on my HTPC, and haven't encountered any incompatibility with it in a year and a half...I hope I don't come to the same end as you!


----------



## Nullifier (Jan 13, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Are you using bitDefender Free?
> 
> As for recommendations, I swear by Avast!  Free is almost as good as paid Pro version.  Been using some version of it on my main rig for 12 years now.
> 
> I use BD Free on my HTPC, and haven't encountered any incompatibility with it in a year and a half...I hope I don't come to the same end as you!




I've heard bad stories about avast popping up in the last year, so I decided to steer clear of it.
Yeah I'm running Bitdefender free version. I've just done a format of my PC today and so far it isn't crashing.
If it starts up again, thats gonna be a sad day


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 13, 2015)

Xorium said:


> I've heard bad stories about avast popping up in the last year, so I decided to steer clear of it.
> Yeah I'm running Bitdefender free version. I've just done a format of my PC today and so far it isn't crashing.
> If it starts up again, thats gonna be a sad day


 
Nah, don't believe every story you hear!   I'm quite happy with Avast!  I'm so pleased with it I pay for Pro version only, no security suite or firewall from them, just the antivirus they are known for.  I get my firewall elsewhere.


----------



## Nullifier (Jan 13, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Nah, don't believe every story you hear!   I'm quite happy with Avast!  I'm so pleased with it I pay for Pro version only, no security suite or firewall from them, just the antivirus they are known for.  I get my firewall elsewhere.



It was mainly the thing that Avast was using spyware themselves untill just a few months ago.
I didn't like the idea of that, If I'm not wrong though they were forced to change it.


----------



## Bow (Jan 13, 2015)

I run BD free and have had no problems.


----------



## Jignesh Patel (Jan 19, 2015)

Go for avast or mse. Both are best.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 19, 2015)

avast is good, avira or avg
but i prefer the two avast or avg


----------

